# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Hải Sản Ghe Câu Cam Ranh

## haisan21

Hải Sản Ghe Câu Cam RanhGhe Câu sẽ giao hàng tận nơi trong vòng 2h ~4h*Ghe Câu Cam Ranh* cung cấp hải sản tươi sạch của biển khơi, tuyệt đối không tẩm ướp chất bảo quản chỉ dùngbằng phương pháp  cấp đông tại chỗ. Ghe Câu đảm bảo tuyệt đối chất lượng vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm là tiêu chí sống cònVao website ghecau.com hoặc Facebook: facebook.com/HaiSanGheCau để xem giá cảGọi số Di động 0938 522 156  để đặt hàng.

----------

